# Feb issue Crappienow



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

New issue is up now. www.crappienow.com


----------



## Pole Squeezer (Jun 21, 2008)

Thanks Chaunc.. good to see you still plugging away...Happy New Year to you.


----------

